# Dream pillows??



## itspaulas (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone had much luck marketing dream pillows?  And if so, what size are you making them?

TIA


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 10, 2010)

I make them for gift baskets only.


----------



## itspaulas (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your comment. 

If anyone is marketing them I'd love to hear if you are having any success with them and if so, what size you are making them.  I see several sites advertising them but there is no way to know if they are turning any out or not just because they have them listed.

TIA for feedback.


----------



## Jody (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't market them but I BUY them.  My favorite is a small one about 5 or 6" diameter circle with some embroidered purple felt as a casing.  I have it near my face on top of my regular pillow so I can smell it.


----------



## itspaulas (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody,

If you don't mind my asking, does it have an opening so that you can refresh the contents or is it sealed all the way around?   I see some people suggest placing velcro at some point so that the purchaser can refresh the herbs and some sell them as a one time completed pillow.   

Thanks for your response!!


----------

